# Mazzer Grinders in BLACK



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Stock just received!!!

Following Mazzer grinders are in stock and in *BLACK*

Mini Electronic Type A

Super Jolly Timer and Electronic

Kony Electronic

Major timer

Robur electronic

Kold electronic

Get one before its gone!!! usually lead times are 6-8 weeks for BLACK


----------

